
Google Cloud DNS - valhallarecords
https://developers.google.com/cloud-dns/
======
tedivm
I'm wondering how Dyn is taking this. These guys have been working on DNS for
years, and were probably one of the first "managed DNS" or "enterprise DNS"
services. Over time though they've failed to really innovate, or even keep up
with standard (you can't use any of their value add services like the global
traffic manager if you also want to use DNSSEC, for instance). Despite this
their prices have remained ridiculously high. Now that other players are
moving into the market at literally multiple orders of magnitude cheaper it's
tough to see why any of their customers would stay.

As a personal note, I would recommend the Edgecast DNS service over anything
else. They have amazing customer support (something Google really lacks), and
they've been in the CDN game for long enough to know that they are going to be
around for awhile. They're also rather crazy about getting the best
performance possible.

~~~
gabemart
Can anyone recommend a cheap DNS service that does geographic-based load
distribution? I know that Route53 offers something like this, but AFAIK it's
only designed for products hosted on Amazon's platforms.

I've heard that geographic-based DNS has something of a bad reputation, but I
think it would be a very good fit for a side project I'm working on.

~~~
zimbatm
DNSMadeEasy for $30/year

~~~
tigerente
That's for their DNS Small Business Plan only, plus $55 per Domain per Month
for Geo-DNS
([http://www.dnsmadeeasy.com/home/compare/](http://www.dnsmadeeasy.com/home/compare/))

------
ctz
"403\. That’s an error.

Your client does not have permission to get URL /cloud-dns/ from this server.
(Client IP address: [my-ipv6-addr])

We're sorry, but this service is not available in your country."

Google is denying access to services based on their broken ipv6 geolocation
data (they think I am in Tehran, but I'm in London.)

~~~
andreaso
Yeah, I'm getting that same premium experience.

Appear to also hit Google Apps as well as any AppeEngine hosted site.

~~~
dcc1
Same problem for weeks now, apparently New York is in Iran

~~~
packetslave
@dcc1: could you please email me at brian@<my username>.com? I work for Google
Netops and would like to get some additional info from you so we can debug
this.

------
geekam
Naïve question but what kind of organizations will benefit the most from this
service? Or put it other way, the situations this service is needed for? Can
anyone explain to me please?

~~~
tedivm
The same type of people who use CDNs. If you want great performance globally
it helps to have primary DNS services near by, rather than having lookups
cross the world.

~~~
vishnugupta
I understand how CDNs are advantageous by having contents served from
locations that are closer to origin of requests (typically browsers spread
across the world or a country etc.,).

However, for DNS service to be of similar use does it mean application servers
are going to be spread across geographically? For end customers it doesn't
matter as they will always use the DNS configured for them by their ISP in
most of the cases unless one is tech savvy and tries to use some other DNS
such as Google etc.,?

Please help understand what am I missing here?

~~~
tedivm
You're an Australian Internet User. You want to see hampsterdance.com 'cause
fuck it, you like hamsters.

Your computer asks your ISP's DNS server for the record. If your ISP has it
cached you're golden, but it turns out it probably isn't. So your ISP needs to
go to ask the hampsterdance.com DNS server directly. If that server is in the
United States then you're stuck waiting 133ms in one direction, 133ms back-
you've now added a quarter of a second to that page loaded.

Using a DNS CDN means that 266ms ends up being 15ms (keep in mind that these
guys also peer with local ISPs to make things even faster).

~~~
BorisMelnik
Thank you very much for this explanation. So for example I have a very basic
website with CMS. I use a CDN just because I want to give the best possible
experience to my users. I get about 50k users per month, a lot of them are
new. Would adding a paid DNS or "DNS CDN" as you put it help my user
experience enough to matter?

~~~
tedivm
Honestly it depends on who your market is. If your users are mostly on the
same continent as you it's probably not worth it, otherwise it could be.

On the other hand, if your site makes you money and you've got competition
then every edge you can get is worth while.

~~~
BorisMelnik
thank you and thank you. ok that really makes sense. my site is b2b and
although transactions do not occur on the website every ounce of frustration I
can save matters. we also get a ton of users from US/AU/EU/AS so even with
that it would make sense.

------
MBlume
Was this announced by Google today, or is this on HN because of the XKCD? If
the former, did Google push the announcement because of the XKCD?

~~~
jbeda
We announced Cloud DNS at Cloud Platform Live on March 25th. It kind of got
lost in the noise around the big price cuts.

~~~
dsl
Any chance of geographic and/or latency based views and edns-client-subnet
support?

~~~
jbeda
I'm not up on what the plans for that team are right now. I can say that it is
an explicit goal to expose more and more of Google's infrastructure through
cloud -- including how we route traffic globally.

------
jread
It's a start - barebones authoritative DNS only - no monitoring/failover, load
balancing, Geo, LBR, etc - provisioning via API only. Route 53 started out
this way, and has since added many of these features and now has almost 7%
Alexa 10k marketshare and rapidly growing.

I created a browser test that measures recursive DNS query times. You can test
Google DNS query performance using this link:
[http://bit.ly/1nY4e60](http://bit.ly/1nY4e60)

~~~
tfountain
Could you provide any more info on how this test works? Where are the tests
performed from, or do they run client side? Does it query name servers
directly, or if not, how does it avoid ISP-level DNS caching influencing the
results?

~~~
jread
Tests are from your connection using whatever resolver chain your ISP has in
place. It uses a wildcard name record and an 8 byte json-p include. It
alternates between downloading that file from the same origin using a cached
DNS record (test run up includes 3 downloads to prime the resolvers with a
cached hostname) and an uncached record (a new randomly generated hostname)
and reports the difference in time between the two.

------
gibybo
Their example for a 'high traffic' site struck me by surprise. With all the
caching that goes on with DNS queries, 1.2B in a month seems incredibly high.
I wouldn't have even imagined google.com getting that many requests to the
authoritative name servers. Can someone with a better idea of how traffic
corresponds to DNS queries give me some perspective? How many DNS queries are
the name servers for a typical Alex top 10 domain getting?

~~~
ithkuil
if you need DNS based failover you want low TTLs , e.g Google.com A record is
100s

~~~
gibybo
Still though, aren't most consumers using their ISP's DNS servers, which will
cache the same response for all of their customers in a region?

~~~
takeda
It all depends on how high ttl is, the number of queries increase
exponentially as you decrease it, with ttl=0 you have no caching.

My company makes about 160qps which translates to about half billion per
month, so it doesn't seem too unrealistic.

------
rdl
I wish either AWS Route 53 or Google Cloud DNS would support being a BIND
protocol secondary :(

~~~
colmmacc
Route 53 developer here. That's on our roadmap, but in the mean time there is
this;
[https://code.google.com/p/route53d/](https://code.google.com/p/route53d/)

~~~
robinson-wall
Nice. Any idea if "internal" zones (private DNS for my VPC) will be supported
by route53 at any point?

------
nodesocket
DNS is so cheap, and Amazon Route53 has such an advantage with their latency
based routing, health checks, and integrations with other AWS services.
Honestly zones are $0.50 and $0.50 per million queries. You have to be pushing
lots of DNS queries to have costs even exceed a tiny bill of $20 a month.

It is the definition of a lot of engineers hours and infrastructure costs for
literally no profit for the company. However, it is a basic service every
hosting provides has to offer to be competitive.

~~~
tomschlick
Hopefully the lower cost from google causes aws to drop prices for this
service as well.

~~~
gtaylor
Unless your app operates at a truly massive scale with a very specific set of
characteristics, this won't save you even a minuscule fraction on your total
budget. Route 53 is dirt freaking cheap.

------
opendais
Very nice...let us just hope they add Geo and/or Latency based routing. ;)

~~~
TheSwordsman
That and DNSSEC support. If they had DNSSEC support, I could see my
organization moving to them.

~~~
IgorPartola
You actually use DNSSEC in production?

~~~
opendais
Quite a few people do use DNSSEC in production.

An example of what can go wrong tho?
[http://blog.pagerduty.com/2013/12/outage-post-mortem-
dec-11-...](http://blog.pagerduty.com/2013/12/outage-post-mortem-dec-11-2013/)

Just a potential issue to keep in mind for people who do.

------
ksec
There is no point comparing this to AWS Route53. Purely in terms of speed
Cloud DNS win Hands Down. I am not sure if the Cloud DNS is the same as their
own DNS infrastructure, if so it is pretty damn fast.

The only other two DNS services I recommend is DNSMadeEasy and EdgeCast DNS.
Both happens to one of the most affordable as well as fastest. ( Strange
combination )

The only bad thing is EdgeCast got brought by Verizon. I am worry if anything
bad will happen.

~~~
robertcope
Really? In my very primitive tests, Route53 is considerably faster than Cloud
DNS. And DNS Made Easy is faster than both of them.

Personally, DNS Made Easy is my favorite provider by far. Extremely fast,
reliable, and priced very well. Plus, you don't have to deal with a sales guy
unless you really want to.

I love it when Dyn or other big providers try and woo me. Thousands of dollars
a month for DNS? Bahaha.

robert

------
gggggggg
They really need a free bracket. For example, anything under $1 a month.

From my perspective, I would prefer to pay $20 a year, than $1 a month.

------
mrsaint
I added a quick guide how to setup Cloud DNS for your domain.

[https://www.zeitgeist.se/2014/05/01/google-cloud-dns-step-
by...](https://www.zeitgeist.se/2014/05/01/google-cloud-dns-step-by-step/)

------
jstalin
I'd be interested in seeing a speed comparison with Cloudflare. Cloudflare's
DNS is completely free and it's the fastest DNS service I'm aware of.

~~~
chewmieser
Another user posted a link to CloudHarmony for speed testing:
[http://cloudharmony.com/speedtest/run?services_CDN=&services...](http://cloudharmony.com/speedtest/run?services_CDN=&services_Server=&services_Storage=&services_Platform=&serviceTypes%5B%5D=DNS&services_DNS=AWS%3ARoute53%2CCloudFlare%3ADNS%2Cgoogle%3Adns&tests%5B%5D=t&tests%5B%5D=w&tests%5B%5D=l&tests%5B%5D=d&regions%5B%5D=us&regions_us=&regions_eu=&regions_asia=&regions_br=&x=62&y=12&referer=)

------
known
[http://wiki.opennicproject.org/ClosestT2Servers](http://wiki.opennicproject.org/ClosestT2Servers)

------
jonah
Nice pricing.

I've been using UltraDNS for many years but this looks good too.

~~~
robertcope
Take a look at DNS Made Easy.

robert

------
kenrick95
They are moving towards [http://xkcd.com/1361/](http://xkcd.com/1361/) :P

------
benguild
Is this free?

~~~
kondro
The pricing is right there on the sidebar (third link).
[https://developers.google.com/cloud-
dns/pricing](https://developers.google.com/cloud-dns/pricing)

